# Where to bike in Miami...



## niceandsteady

Hi, moving to Miami this weekend, likely in the coconut grove area. I have heard there is some great road biking there, supposed to very popular. 

Could someone please confirm the popularity road biking in So/Fla. When driving through South beach, it was not that apparent. Also, where is the best place to ride in the miami area.

Thanks,

Mo


----------



## kermit

*welcome to Miami*



niceandsteady said:


> Hi, moving to Miami this weekend, likely in the coconut grove area. I have heard there is some great road biking there, supposed to very popular.
> 
> Could someone please confirm the popularity road biking in So/Fla. When driving through South beach, it was not that apparent. Also, where is the best place to ride in the miami area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mo


There is some great riding in Miami, check with Mack's cycle on US 1 for clubs in the area. The Key Biscayne bridges and Crandon Park area are very popular for road biking. Mathison Hammock Park near the grove and Old Cutler Drive are also great rides. If you want to venture north, A1A in Ft. Lauderdale is another area. There is a huge following of road biking and weekly races at the velodrome at Brian Piccolo park in Davie (every tuesday night). Bring sunscreen.


----------



## jsevil

*Welcome to the Grove*

Living in Coconut Grove, you are located to the best cycling routes in Miami. You can head a few miles east and you are in Key Biscayne or head south down Old Cutler Road to the rural roads in Homestead. 

The Key Biscaye route is popular most mornings (6:30-8:30) and afternoons on the weekdays and all day on the weekends. Key Biscayne offers a safe, wide shoulder and bike route and the opportunity to link up with lots of other riders. One weekend ride also heads to Miami Beach after Key Biscayne, although you won't see many others on the Beach. 

Most group rides leave early morning on the weekends because of the heat (especially in the summer). There is a hammer ride that passes through Coconut Grove en route to Key Biscayne. It leaves from South Miami (Red Road and Sunset Ave) at 6:30 on Wed and Fri and at 7:30 on Sat and Sun. The first lap along Key Biscayne tends to be fast and agressive but many people stay on (or join in) for more leisurely second and third laps around the Key when you can introduce yourself to the the group.

It's great to have another rider in the area. Enjoy.


----------



## jcdoc107

Anyone know of any traffic free rides (or very very little) in the Miami area that would be good for a noob. I live near Key Biscayne but have a fear of crashing and getting ran over.


----------



## jsevil

Based on where you are located, it is your best option for daily rides. The causeway into Key Biscayne has a nice wide shoulder and cars are very used to cyclists, as there are literally hundreds riding circuits in Key Biscayne on the weekend (and even during the week). The safest roads are not necessarily the least traveled, but those where motorists are most used to riders. 

If you want a safe place to practice your bike handling, etc, check out Virginia Key just off the causeway. 

If you have more time on your hands, then you'll want to go south to Homestead (Bayfront Park or Fruit and Spice Park) and check out the roads around there. They are quiet and lonely and about an hour south of downtown Miami.


----------



## SteelSteedMan

*That's right...*

I've lived in Miami for 19 years and ridden road bike around here for about 11 of those. The routes mentioned are the most popular and safest. Key Biscayne is the ideal place to ride. The views are fantastic, the cars are used to you and the village has a 20 mph speed limit in most areas. 

Old Cutler Road gets a little more dicey, the road is narrow and dark. Still, it's worth the ride to go down to the Speedway in Homestead. From the Grove to the speedway and back it's a good 65+ mile ride. 

The best back-breaker ride I can recommend is to leave the Grove, ride to the Falls Mall in South Kendall, come back and then do Key Biscayne. That's a 50 miler with 30 miles on your legs by the time you hit the only official "climb" in Miami. 

Enjoy.


----------

